#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Mikrotik + Tplink Sg5412f + PPPoE VLAN

## williankevenis

Tenho a seguinte cena...
Rb260GS + Tplink sg5412f (Gerenciável) + Concentrador Mikrotik.

Quero fazer pppoe sobre VLAN para isolar o tráfego nas portas da Rb260GS.

Alguém já fez isso?

----------


## avatar52

Tenho um caso semelhante: RB450G + RB260GS.

Já tentei de tudo, a documentação tá muito ruim pra versão que estou usando, não tem o que fazer. Eu desisti e troquei por ToughSwitch.

----------


## williankevenis

Consegui mano e posso te ajudar quando estiver disponível. WhatsApp enviei por msg.

----------


## z4gors

Eu fiz com Cisco 2950, vou colocar o link do post que fiz com o questionamento e as configs estão no mesmo post: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=185804

----------

